# 2 young males to a good home (Knoxville area)



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, Do to unfortunate events I can not keep my rats, this mainly do to have to low of an income and not being able to afford better housing for them. 
Also it seems I'm allergic to the cage material or their urine. I'd rather see them go to a better home rather then the pet store. 
Adoption price negotiable. PS: I'm not turned away from owning rats by this. I just can't right now.


----------



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

I should have stated in pressed on time, I know this is not a way ck session to add to your colonies. But I only had a couple days to find a home for them sadly.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2016)

Still available?


----------

